# Calling all Big Crown Propilot Date and Day/Date Owners



## jcar79

The Propilot line has had my eye for a while now and I'm at the point where I want to pull the trigger on either the 41mm or 45mm. I have ~7.5" flat wrists and can pull off a 45mm watch. I intend to use this as my everyday wear so perhaps 41mm will offer more comfort. I live in a rural town so I don't have the luxury of going to a local AD and trying them on. Did any of you BCPP owners have this same issue but were able to try both on and immediately know which direction you wanted to go? Also, it appears they have curved lugs so in both cases do they wear smaller? For reference, I currently own an Oris 65 42mm and love the fit. I think the L2L is slightly longer than the BCPP 41mm. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Myron

I have the ProPilot Date and love it. My wrist is 7.25" and I will wear anywhere from 38 to 43, depending on the individual watch. For me and my tastes, I thought the ProPilot Day-Date was too big. The Date model wears very nicely, but it's not like you forget it's there.

I find it wears very comparably to my Sinn and Seiko, if you have any experience with these two watches. Good luck with your decision!

Myron


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

I have the 45mm day date and absolutely love it!! I believe my wrist it a bit larger that 7.5" and relatively flat. This is one of those watches that I can forget I'm even wearing, especially on a leather strap 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Scott

I have the Day Date and a 6.75" wrist. The watch is on the Oris bracelet and feels wonderful. Most of the time I do not even feel the watch on my wrist, it's that comfortable.


----------



## Ruby8six

6.75 inch wrist. I had the day date on textile strap for a while, but it proved a little to large for me. I went to the 41 date model and it is a keeper.


----------



## Earl Grey

I have the 41mm. My wrist is under 6.5" and it wears fine. I tried on the 65 42mm and can't pull it off. The lugs and lug holes are too high relative to the caseback. I also tried on the day/date and thought it fits me better than the 65. If the 65 42mm fits you, I would think that the day/date should be fine, but if you prefer slightly smaller watches, I think the date version would be fine as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boomguy57

I have a 6.25" wrist and wear the Date version. I couldn't handle anything bigger in my wrist, but maybe you can? I can't even do the 42mm 65 honestly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Seriously considering the day/date. Does anyone know the lug to lug length?

TIA
Shannon


----------



## jcar79

tynan.nida said:


> I have the 45mm day date and absolutely love it!! I believe my wrist it a bit larger that 7.5" and relatively flat. This is one of those watches that I can forget I'm even wearing, especially on a leather strap
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Any chance you can measure the L2L?


----------



## whywhysee

Just picked up a day/date on black leather - big sale on evine! Wanted this watch for a while - can't wait to have it on the wrist. May be looking to trade for the textile strap if there are any takers. Pic I took a year ago at my local AD:










8 inch wrist btw.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Congrats YYC:-! ATM this is at the top of the short list. 

Looking forward to your our new arrival thread. Can you measure the L2L length? My wrist is 7 1/4" so I just want to make sure it's not to long before I pull the trigger:-d

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## jcar79

whywhysee said:


> Just picked up a day/date on black leather - big sale on evine! Wanted this watch for a while - can't wait to have it on the wrist. May be looking to trade for the textile strap if there are any takers. Pic I took a year ago at my local AD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 inch wrist btw.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


Congrats on your new acquisition. Looks great! Can you snap a pic from further away so that we can get a truer sense of what it looks like on the wrist?


----------



## whywhysee

jcar79 said:


> Congrats on your new acquisition. Looks great! Can you snap a pic from further away so that we can get a truer sense of what it looks like on the wrist?


Happy to post a few pics once it's in. Above pics were from trying it on at the AD a year back.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Finally got to try one on.... love it 





































Now I have to decide which Aquadive to flip???

Cheers
Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79

Spring-Diver said:


> Finally got to try one on.... love it
> 
> Now I have to decide which Aquadive to flip???
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! What size is your wrist? By chance did you also try on the 41mm date version?


----------



## Spring-Diver

Thanks! 

7.25+.... depends on how much liquid is in me:-d

I'm not going to lie, it's a large watch for sure. IMO I just barley pull it off...just barely.
The 41mm just seemed to small for my taste. All of my watches are 44mm+
I'll be in SF next week so hopefully I can stop by Toppers and try on the GMT. The 45mm case just might be perfect for me.
The cloth strap is comfy and the deployment clasp is very cool. The way the strap adjusts is brilliant.
You can also buy the strap with clasp separately for $205. It wood be cool to have the different colors.

Hopfully I'll be able to have one in the very near future. I just have to figure out which watch to flip:-d

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## jcar79

Spring-Diver said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 7.25+.... depends on how much liquid is in me:-d
> 
> I'm not going to lie, it's a large watch for sure. IMO I just barley pull it off...just barely.
> The 41mm just seemed to small for my taste. All of my watches are 44mm+
> I'll be in SF next week so hopefully I can stop by Toppers and try on the GMT. The 45mm case just might be perfect for me.
> The cloth strap is comfy and the deployment clasp is very cool. The way the strap adjusts is brilliant.
> You can also buy the strap with clasp separately for $205. It wood be cool to have the different colors.
> 
> Hopfully I'll be able to have one in the very near future. I just have to figure out which watch to flip:-d
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Thanks for the feedback Shannon. These details are very helpful. I'm leaning more towards the 41mm. Now it's a race to see who gets one first!!!!


----------



## ARS

I had also bought one on on black Friday--after much saving and debate--and they just sent me an email saying that they cancelled the order because the item is no longer available. Meaning that they falsely advertised their inventory and oversold the watch. Very sad that I won't be joining the ranks.


----------



## whywhysee

Spring-Diver said:


> Finally got to try one on.... love it
> 
> Now I have to decide which Aquadive to flip???
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! Clean dial, chunky build. Looks like a good compliment to your Darth in the background.

Can't wait for mine to arrive - plan on putting it into heavy rotation with my 300m Tuna.

How did the ProPilot feel on the wrist compared to your Darth?

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

whywhysee said:


> Looks great! Clean dial, chunky build. Looks like a good compliment to your Darth in the background.
> 
> Can't wait for mine to arrive - plan on putting it into heavy rotation with my 300m Tuna.
> 
> How did the ProPilot feel on the wrist compared to your Darth?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


Congrats!! Your going to love it ? 
It felt great! Good eye on the Darth too:-!

I'm thinking the GMT might be the one for me. 45mm and a hair shorter L2L. The more I look at it, the more I like it better than the Day Date. If the Date was 44mm, it would already be on my wrist! Keep in mind, I just discovered this line from Oris and I'm like the ADD poster child that can't make up his mind:-d One thing for sure... Oris nailed it with the BCPP line:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## whywhysee

Spring-Diver said:


> Congrats!! Your going to love it ?
> It felt great! Good eye on the Darth too:-!
> 
> I'm thinking the GMT might be the one for me. 45mm and a hair shorter L2L. The more I look at it, the more I like it better than the Day Date. If the Date was 44mm, it would already be on my wrist! Keep in mind, I just discovered this line from Oris and I'm like the ADD poster child that can't make up his mind:-d One thing for sure... Oris nailed it with the BCPP line:-!
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Love the GMT - if price wasn't a consideration that would be my first choice. Seems like the small seconds fills up the dial a little and the GMT hand gives it a nice touch of color.

Do prefer the day/date to the date only version - not just the size but the look of the dial. Used to hate a day/date complication but now prefer it for some reason.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79

I just pulled the trigger on a 41mm! Should have it early next week.


----------



## Spring-Diver

ARS said:


> I had also bought one on on black Friday--after much saving and debate--and they just sent me an email saying that they cancelled the order because the item is no longer available. Meaning that they falsely advertised their inventory and oversold the watch. Very sad that I won't be joining the ranks.


Total bummer;(

Amazon has some good pricing on most of the BCPP line...check it out:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## jsbx1

jcar79 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a 41mm! Should have it early next week.


Nice! I bought mine about 2 weeks ago, pre-loved, and I could not be happier.

Highlights- 
-Clean Dial
-Love the instrument panel inspired hands
-Great numerical font

Indifferent-
-AR on crystal. I think it only applied on the underside of the crystal, not a problem with legibility, but a pain to photograph without reflections
-Lume is ok

Don't Like-
-Black textile strap. I think the Green version may add a little colour, but in general the strap does nothing to highlight the watch.
-Lug holes are extremely close to the watch head making your aftermarket strap options limited to extremely thin straps.

Here are a couple of photos I took with the watch on a ZuluDiver "Vintage" NATO strap on my flat 6.75" wrist


















Enjoy your watch when it arrives and post photos,

Tony


----------



## whywhysee

jsbx1 said:


> Nice! I bought mine about 2 weeks ago, pre-loved, and I could not be happier.
> 
> Highlights-
> -Clean Dial
> -Love the instrument panel inspired hands
> -Great numerical font
> 
> Indifferent-
> -AR on crystal. I think it only applied on the underside of the crystal, not a problem with legibility, but a pain to photograph without reflections
> -Lume is ok
> 
> Don't Like-
> -Black textile strap. I think the Green version may add a little colour, but in general the strap does nothing to highlight the watch.
> -Lug holes are extremely close to the watch head making your aftermarket strap options limited to extremely thin straps.
> 
> Here are a couple of photos I took with the watch on a ZuluDiver "Vintage" NATO strap on my flat 6.75" wrist
> 
> 
> View attachment 10096338
> 
> 
> View attachment 10096354
> 
> 
> Enjoy your watch when it arrives and post photos,
> 
> Tony


Looks great on that leather nato! My propilot day/date on leather is on the way.

I happen to prefer the textile strap - too bad the "day/date" has bigger lug width than your "date" or perhaps an exchange could be arranged. As it stands I'll probably post a WTT in the sales forum once it arrives to see if I can trade for a textile strap.

Prob slap it on a nato in the meantime - have 5 colors incoming from the great BF sales last week.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79

Just got mine and I quite like the size. It'll be great for everyday use. Now to source some straps!


----------



## whywhysee

jcar79 said:


> Just got mine and I quite like the size. It'll be great for everyday use. Now to source some straps!


Looks great - perfect size for your wrist.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## flame2000

jcar79 said:


> Just got mine and I quite like the size. It'll be great for everyday use. Now to source some straps!


Great looking watch. I am glad Oris made an effort to replace the date wheel and align the date window with the numbers on the dial. IWC just didn't bother to align the date window on their Mark XVIII though!


----------



## Ruby8six

flame2000 said:


> Great looking watch. I am glad Oris made an effort to replace the date wheel and align the date window with the numbers on the dial. IWC just didn't bother to align the date window on their Mark XVIII though!


lol I have essentially been saying the same thing a few times on here. Nice that Oris got the date window so right when others continue to get it so wrong.


----------



## Earl Grey

Ruby8six said:


> lol I have essentially been saying the same thing a few times on here. Nice that Oris got the date window so right when others continue to get it so wrong.


The attention paid to the date wheel is what made me pick this watch over all other pilots, including Sinn, Damasko, Alpina, Mühle, and Stowa, though I will probably get a Stowa, too, down the road. 

In addition to the larger size, there is some interesting customization going on with the font. Compare these photos:



















The font is a sans serif that complements the dial font quite well with a simple stick one (l), but date 1 and 11 have the little second stroke for greater legibility. Never seen that on another watch!

One more pic in front of Chiang Dao mountain for good measure:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf

I have/had 43 and 44mm watches but downsizing to smaller sizes. The 41mm with 20mm lugs and 18mm at the clasp of the metal bracelet makes it the perfect size for a non-dive watch.

My wrists are 7.5" and this is a accurate picture of what it looks like. The 45mm would definitely be too large for me.


----------



## whywhysee

nordwulf said:


> I have/had 43 and 44mm watches but downsizing to smaller sizes. The 41mm with 20mm lugs and 18mm at the clasp of the metal bracelet makes it the perfect size for a non-dive watch.
> 
> My wrists are 7.5" and this is a accurate picture of what it looks like. The 45mm would definitely be too large for me.


Great size for your wrist. That color of leather strap really suits the watch - nice choice!


----------



## boomguy57

It's a lovely watch, and I have the 41mm date version. It works (only just) on my 6.5" wrists. I'm actually moving it on in favor of something else if anyone wants a BGPP that's fresh from a service (11/2016)!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

What do you all think of this strap?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79

tynan.nida said:


> What do you all think of this strap?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


The color tone pairs really well with the watch. I think it would look better if it were a flat leather. Personal preference though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee

tynan.nida said:


> What do you all think of this strap?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I think it looks good - the contrast between a tool watch and a leather dress strap gives it a certain "je ne sais quoi".

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

jcar79 said:


> The color tone pairs really well with the watch. I think it would look better if it were a flat leather. Personal preference though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the input kinda what I was thinking too. It's a nice Hirsch strap that came with the watch so I think I'll give it a try, it's super comfortable!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



whywhysee said:


> I think it looks good - the contrast between a tool watch and a leather dress strap gives it a certain "je ne sais quoi".
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


Thanks!! I think I'll leave it on for a few days, had been using the OEM canvas and the deployant mechanism isn't exactly super comfortable


----------



## whywhysee

Some pics of my new BCDD. Threw it on a DIY heavy duty RAF style strap. Very happy with this watch - ultra legible, simple and robust with just a touch of uniqueness with that turbine bezel. Perfect size for my 8 inch wrist. New daily wearer. My tuna will be religated to weekend and water duty for now.









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## boomguy57

Spring-Diver said:


> Seriously considering the day/date. Does anyone know the lug to lug length?
> 
> TIA
> Shannon


I know the lug to lug of the date version is 49mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

Earl Grey said:


> In addition to the larger size, there is some interesting customization going on with the font. Compare these photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The font is a sans serif that complements the dial font quite well with a simple stick one (l), but date 1 and 11 have the little second stroke for greater legibility. Never seen that on another watch!


Hmm, that's interesting. All the 1's on my date wheel are the serif variety. I just rolled it all the way around and confirmed that all thirteen 1's are of the serif type. Not sure what to make of that. Could be Oris has just created the next future collector's "must have," like Dot Over Ninety bezels on vintage Speedy's. ;-)

Myron


----------



## whywhysee

According to my field notes inches scale (all I have handy at the moment) lug-to-lug of the day/date is 2 1/8 inches or 54mm. I'm sure I could be off a mm either way - It's a big watch but wears very comfortably if you have the wrist to pull it off.









As for the serif/sans serif question - mine is sans serif for all but the 1 and 11. Interesting how this is playing out. Different production cycles perhaps?









Also interesting is the fact that English is the only language on the day wheel - see pic above. One could set the day to the blank and have a psuedo date only dial if they choose.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## UofRSpider

I love the old-school measurement method! Very classic sir. Thanks for the ProPilot info regarding the date wheel...interesting.


----------



## jcar79

Really enjoying mine! Have a great weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey

Myron said:


> Hmm, that's interesting. All the 1's on my date wheel are the serif variety. I just rolled it all the way around and confirmed that all thirteen 1's are of the serif type. Not sure what to make of that. Could be Oris has just created the next future collector's "must have," like Dot Over Ninety bezels on vintage Speedy's. ;-)
> 
> Myron


Thanks Myron, very interesting.

Okay everyone else, please check your date wheel's 10 and 11 and report back here. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79

I have the date version and the 1 and 11 are the same font as whywhysee's day/date.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

ProPilot Date on a custom rolled canvas deployant strap from Clover Straps:


----------



## readyme

Ugggggggg
This thread is not helping with my desire to get a day/date!!!

Beautiful watches folks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mquitori

jcar79 said:


> Just got mine and I quite like the size. It'll be great for everyday use. Now to source some straps!


If you ever decide to sell the steel bracelet, let me know -- very interested. Thanks.


----------



## James509

Do you guys know where I can find Oris straps in stock? Looking for either the leather or textile.


----------



## TankCommander1554

Anyone know if you are able to purchase the bracelet after buying the watch (either from Oris or a different source)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79

James509 said:


> Do you guys know where I can find Oris straps in stock? Looking for either the leather or textile.


Check with Toppers Fine Jewelers. I believe they have Oris 65 straps. Perhaps they have BC PP straps too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

James509 said:


> Do you guys know where I can find Oris straps in stock? Looking for either the leather or textile.


Yeah check with topper email [email protected] with the model (style) number of your watch and she will contact Oris and hook you up. I will be ordering a black strap for my aquis from her in the next few days.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## James509

I talked to Toppers and I was kinda hoping to find one in stock somewhere. Does anyone know the lengths of an Oris strap.


----------



## jcar79

James509 said:


> I talked to Toppers and I was kinda hoping to find one in stock somewhere. Does anyone know the lengths of an Oris strap.


My only other suggestion is find and contact other Oris AD's. Perhaps you can also post a WTB listing and see if another forum member wants to part with theirs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

The official service center is a good source for accessories: https://thewatchmaker.com


----------



## nordwulf

James509 said:


> Does anyone know the lengths of an Oris strap.


I have the leather strap sized for a 7.5" wrist and it looks like you can size it up to 8". I had the fabric/leather strap on another one but it felt pretty stiff and you often see pictures where it starts to fray. I didn't think I was going to like the leather strap but I was pleasantly surprised. It's nice quality, comfortable to wear and the deployant clasp is just a cool design.

View attachment 10479426


----------



## Jeff Scott

TankCommander1554 said:


> Anyone know if you are able to purchase the bracelet after buying the watch (either from Oris or a different source)?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you have not purchased the watch yet, it is probably a better deal to get the watch with the SS bracelet, then buy some other strap as that will ultimately cost you less $$$ in the long run.


----------



## James509

What do you guys think about a brown leather strap? Would it look good or should I go black?


----------



## jcar79

James509 said:


> What do you guys think about a brown leather strap? Would it look good or should I go black?


So many shades of brown. Can you post a pic of the strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

James509 said:


> What do you guys think about a brown leather strap? Would it look good or should I go black?


I like mine on the brown strap, I also have a black one. I thiiiiink I like brown more though.

sorry if my picture is giant..


----------



## nordwulf

Can't go wrong with any brown strap.

Vintage from Cheapestnatostraps.com










Fluco Record


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

^^^^ That second one looks great!


----------



## nordwulf

I really like the Fluco Record, got it from Amazon/Holben for about $22. Soft leather liner and one of my most comfortable leather straps. They also have it dark brown and black.


----------



## James509

View attachment 10498282


Sorry I didn't know if I could post pics.. But I was thinking something like this... I was gonna order this one but I just noticed they are made in Chile and it would take a few weeks.

Thanks for the pics.. I think I like the brown better than black so now I just need to find a few..I have been looking locally but my options are vew What site would you guys suggest


----------



## jcar79

I'm in search of a horween olive green. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpmalpas

Loving the sleek design of this one.


----------



## nyonya

Can anyone confirm how to size the bracelet that comes with the BGPP 41mm? Looks like standard pins, but there's no direction arrows I can see - so they can be pushed out either direction? Thanks!


----------



## jcar79

nyonya said:


> Can anyone confirm how to size the bracelet that comes with the BGPP 41mm? Looks like standard pins, but there's no direction arrows I can see - so they can be pushed out either direction? Thanks!


I took the leap of faith a couple of months ago and sized mine. It is a pin and collar system. I had no problem getting them out but struggled to get them back in. Patience is my best suggestion otherwise you can bend the link or pin. Good luck.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya

jcar79 said:


> I took the leap of faith a couple of months ago and sized mine. It is a pin and collar system. I had no problem getting them out but struggled to get them back in. Patience is my best suggestion otherwise you can bend the link or pin. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for that! So does it matter which direction I push the pin out? I thought that with a collar there was always one correct direction to insert and remove the pin.


----------



## jcar79

nyonya said:


> Thanks for that! So does it matter which direction I push the pin out? I thought that with a collar there was always one correct direction to insert and remove the pin.












Honestly I don't know. After I knocked the pin out I neglected to make a note on the direction. However, I just pulled the link, pin, and collar out again. The collar does not fit through the holes on the outer link. It does fit in the holes of the inner link. When putting it back together I believe I inserted the collar into the inner link, attached the other end of the bracelet, inserted the pin in the hole of the outer link, and started firmly tapping it until flush. I assume the collar expands when the pin is driven through. Since it is in the inner link there is less chance of the pin and collar coming out which I think is an issue with Seiko's system. I don't know if any of this makes sense without seeing it in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## readyme

tynan.nida said:


> I like mine on the brown strap, I also have a black one. I thiiiiink I like brown more though.
> 
> sorry if my picture is giant..


I think the Brown looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya

jcar79 said:


> Honestly I don't know. After I knocked the pin out I neglected to make a note on the direction. However, I just pulled the link, pin, and collar out again. The collar does not fit through the holes on the outer link. It does fit in the holes of the inner link. When putting it back together I believe I inserted the collar into the inner link, attached the other end of the bracelet, inserted the pin in the hole of the outer link, and started firmly tapping it until flush. I assume the collar expands when the pin is driven through. Since it is in the inner link there is less chance of the pin and collar coming out which I think is an issue with Seiko's system. I don't know if any of this makes sense without seeing it in person.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the help! I was able to get the bracelet adjusted no problem. For anyone that has the same question, it does not matter which way you push the link out. The collars are also not tiny which is nice. Kinda wish there was a half link on the bracelet but the fine adjustment on the clasp got me where I needed to go.


----------



## roadie

BCPP on the bracelet.


----------



## nyonya

After re-affirming I'm not a bracelet guy, on leather it went!


----------



## jcar79

Horween suede. Super comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1ch1ban

I have the day date (45mm) with anthracite dial, in my opinion possibly the best of both worlds. The anthracite dial is hard to beat. It matches so well with biz casual outfit yet versatile enough to dress down with anything.

I will be posting pictures tomorrow. I am surprised that not too many people like 45mm with anthracite dial. I will take a wrist shot.

I think my wrist is on the small side, but I always like watches from 42~46mm.


----------



## Justin8836

anthracite dial...I like


----------



## Justin8836

I love mine, but I find the seconds hand tough to see on a black dial. other than that, a great watch.


----------



## Justin8836

If anyone gets sick of their black 22mm Oris nylon band and wants to trade for the green 22mm Oris nylon band, let me know.


----------



## dbdicker

Myron, what straps are those? Lovely


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

dbdicker said:


> Myron, what straps are those? Lovely
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## parsig9

Seems to reflect a lot of light in the pics. How is it on the wrist?


----------



## Justin8836

OH man, the anthracite dial is awesome!!!


nyonya said:


> After re-affirming I'm not a bracelet guy, on leather it went!
> 
> View attachment 10721378


----------



## Justin8836

Cool strap!


uvalaw2005 said:


> ProPilot Date on a custom rolled canvas deployant strap from Clover Straps:


----------



## Andrew Holt

The OEM leather strap is very comfortable. I found it easy to adjust for changes in my wrist but always seem to end up wanting to keep my original straps in new condition, and put my watches onto something I like as well (and can easily replace). After a couple of tries, I finally found THE strap for my ProPilot Day Date, a Di-Modell Anfibio.


----------

